# مهندس اتصالات بيدور على شغل



## almostafa (29 أبريل 2010)

انا مهندس اتصالات لسة خريج السنة دية لو حد عندة شغل ليا يا ريت يبعتلى
شكرا


----------



## nassersalh (30 مايو 2010)

انا عايز مهندس له خبرة فى صيانة وتركيب السنترالات نوع c11 نورتل واريكسون 
للعمل بالسعودية


----------

